# Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!



## RonzDaOnce (9 November 2008)

Hi,

habe heute morgen mal wieder ein E-Mail-Postfach von mir kontrolliert, wo ich seit mehr als einer Woche nicht dran war. Was sehe ich da eine wunderschöne Spam-Mail.

Die Spam-Mail war unter aller Sau, denn das Deutsch was dort mal wieder verhunzt wurde, kann man nicht beschreiben.

1. Es ging um eine erotisches Abenteuer und Treffen.
2. Angeblich will sie sich nicht von ihrem Derzeitigen trennen.
3. Zeit spielt für sie keine große Rolle, denn sie hat die Ruck-Zuck-Nummer.
4. Es bleibt nur bei der einen Mail, da sie die von einem Firmenrechner schreibt.
5. Es gab mal wieder nur eine Handynummer, wo ich bitte nur eine SMS hinschicken soll.

Die Handynummer bzw. Mobilnummer lautet: *017688885604*

Das es sich in dem Fall mal wieder um Abzocke handelt, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein. Denn sie hat ja, wie sie sagt, die Ruck-Zuck-Nummer. Ja, die Ruck-Zummer-Nummer für Abzocke.

Das Spiel mit solchen Mails verbreitet sich immer mehr. Wird nahezu schon langsam etwas zum Alltag. Die Account, von denen geschrieben werden, existieren meistens gar nicht. Denn wenn man sich den Nachrichten-Quelltext anguckt, steht oftmals eine ganz andere E-Mail-Adresse drin, über die die Mail eigentlich versendet wurde.

Und das mit der Mobilnummer ist ja auch mal wieder klar. Bitte nur eine SMS!!! Die gesendeten SMS gehen wieder an einen Server, wo sie wieder gesammelt werden. Denn werden die ahnungslosen Männer zurückgerufen, die Abzocke geht denn wieder in die Vorstufe. Es wird einem wieder, sonst für eine Story verkauft, so dass einige weich werden. Darauf gibts denn eine angeblich kostenlose Premiumnummer, die denn auch noch kostenlos sei. Die da denn anrufen, sind denn voll in der Falle. Abgezockt ab der ersten Minute.

So, dass wollte ich jetzt los werden. Hoffe nur das keiner mehr auf sowas reinfällt.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Beschwerde an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

evtl Frage bei O2, wer der Nummerninhaber ist ("nach §13a UKlaG habe ich ein Auskunftsrecht, wer mir da mit dieser Nummer Spam schickt")
aber bedenke: Der Nummerninhaber kriegt dann Deine Daten. Also sollte man über Daten verfügen, die man gerne hergibt *winkmitdemzaunpfahl*

Es grüßt
Heinz Peterssen
oder heiße ich
Rumpel Stilzchen?


----------



## RonzDaOnce (9 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

hab ich schon gemacht. mal gucken was kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Ja ich habe auch zwei neue Nummern..... 

0176 8888 5604   hier meldete sich eine DANA....

0152 08373090  auch hier eine eher zweifelhafte Person die wilden hemmungslosen Sex will

macht Euch selbst Gedanken zu solchen Leuten....


----------



## Fallnichtdraufrein (18 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

017688885604 
Das gleiche bei mir,a ber ich bin ja nicht blöd.


----------



## Dontfearthereaper (27 November 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

0152 / 08373090 hab ich auch bekommen ... immer das gleiche - ich ruf da doch net an


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hallo,
Danke für den Hinweis mit der Nr. 17688885604.
angeblich will sich da eine 30J.vielbeschäftigte Geschäftsfrau namans Aja melden...
Werd es aber nicht probieren..
Dank an alle die so etwas recherchieren und veröffenlichen.
Gruß...
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

0176-88885604 bei mir heißt die zweifelhafte Dame Sonja und ist31!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

0176-88885604 auch sonja 31 ist doch lächerlich


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

hi
Zur nummer: 0176-88885604
bei mir ist es eine Dame namens Simone Alter 44........
Echt krass das noch immer genug leute drauf reinfallen...echt krass...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*



RonzDaOnce schrieb:


> So, dass wollte ich jetzt los werden. Hoffe nur das keiner mehr auf sowas reinfällt.



Na schön aber ich frage mich warum da die Regulierungsbehörde für *t*elekomunikation da nichts macht oder ist den diese Abzocke nocht nicht bekannt? dann sollten sie mal ganz schnell wach werden und die *b*ürger vor dieser Abzo*g*e schützen


----------



## Adele (24 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Liebe Jungs.

So lange es  den Herren der Schöpfung bei der Hoffnung auf schnellen und billigen Sex "unten herum" ganz warm wird, werden noch viele Leute darauf reinfallen. Und tun es ja wohl auch, sonst wäre diese Masche schon längst als nicht lohnenswert aus der Welt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!! 017688885604*

Jetzt heißt sie Simone und schreibt immer wieder!!!!


----------



## bensearch1 (3 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hallo Leute im Forum,

habe mir eure bisherigen Beiträge mal so angesehen und möchte hierzu noch weitere Infos liefern (sollte ich bereits bekanntes wiederholen, so bitte ich um Nachsicht, aber so hat man alles auf einen Blick):

Karin, 42 J, [email protected], 0176/88885604

Simone, 44 J, [email protected], 0176/88885604

Dana, 29 J, [email protected], 0152/08373090 und nochmal
Dana, 29 J, [email protected], 0152/08373090 (allerdings mit einem anderen Foto)

Kelly, 33 J, [email protected], 0176/88885604 (hatten wir schon mal als Karin)

Anja, 30 J, [email protected], 0176/88885604 (hatten wir schon mal als Dana)

Sonja, 31 J, [email protected], 0176/88885604

So, das wärs erstmal. Vielleicht gibts ja auch von Euch noch Neuigkeiten, werde dieses Forum bestimmt aufmerksam beobachten.

Grüße ins Netz

Bensearch1


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!! 017688885604*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt sie Simone und schreibt immer wieder!!!!



Derzeit nennt sie sich nun Karin...

"Hi ich bin die Karin, bin 42 Jahre alt, vielleicht ein bisschen mollig um die Hüften aber ich denke noch
für mein Alter sehr attraktiv." 

Also liebe Leute.. aufpassen..


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

bei mir ist es eine Monika, 44 Jahre.
Hat sogar ein Bild mitgeschickt.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hy Habe auch eine Mail von der Dame. Name: Karin 42 Jahre leicht mollig.
Mailadresse: [email protected]


----------



## stoeberhai (6 Januar 2009)

*0176/88885604*

Ja, kann ich bestätigen. 
Fake in der E-Mail, die mich erreicht hat mit Absender <[email protected]> 
diesmal: Karin, 42, mollig, Schmusekatze 
0176 88885604
017688885604


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*



> Hi ich bin die Karin, bin 42 Jahre alt, vielleicht ein bisschen mollig um die Hüften aber ich denke noch für mein Alter sehr attraktiv.
> Schön das du dich auf mein Inserat gemeldet hast.
> Ich Suche wie schon beschrieben, gelegentliche erotische Treffen.
> Keine Verpflichtungen oder eine feste Beziehung.
> ...



0176/88885604.
finger weg von dieser frau


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*



> "Hi, mein Name ist Kim, bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Venezuela. ...meld dich bitte bei mir nur per sms unter 017688885604 da ich beruflich viel unterwegs bin und mein Handy nicht immer beantworten kann.
> Lustvolle Grüsse
> Deine  Kim"


...


----------



## Executor (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

017688885604  ....

Wenn man hier anruft, meldet sich eine Kim, 26 Jahre aus Venezuela, 
das mitgeschickte Bild ist wirklich ein Traum....

4 Tage später erhielt ich eine weitere Mail in der sich eine Karin, 42 J. 
als hemmungs,- und tabulose Schlampe meldete...allerdings mit der gleichen Telnummer.

Man stelle sich folgendes vor :

von 1000 versendeten Spam melden sich nur zwei ahnungslose User bei der angegebenen 
Nummer, dann hat sich das ganze schon gerechnet für diese [........].

Man sollte die Strafen anziehen, um mögliche Nachahmer abzuschrecken.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hi, mein Name ist Kim, bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Venezuela. Meine Nummer 017688885604.

blablabla ! Achtung Spam !


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*



> Hi, ich bin ein kleines Kuschelmäuschen und suche für gelegentliche erotische Treffen einen Kuschelhasen.
> Ich suche keine feste Beziehung auch keine Verpflichtungen und finanzielle Interessen, solltest Du auch nicht haben.
> Ich suche nur Reale Treffen.
> Hast Du Interesse? Dann sims mich an unter  0176 - 88885604 an.
> ...


...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

From: [email protected]



> Hi, ich bin ein kleines Kuschelmäuschen und suche für gelegentliche erotische Treffen einen Kuschelhasen.
> Ich suche keine feste Beziehung auch keine Verpflichtungen und finanzielle Interessen, solltest Du auch nicht haben.
> Ich suche nur Reale Treffen.
> Hast Du Interesse? Dann sims mich an unter 0176 - 88885604 an.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Heute gleiche Nummer 017688885604. Wer steckt dahinter???
Hat schon jemand Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

sagt mal, wie ist es denn überhaupt dazu gekommen, dass die meine e-mail-adresse bekommen haben? 

muss da nicht erst von meiner seite aus kontakt aufgenommen worden sein, z.b. dass ich mich mal auf irgendeine harmlose kontaktanzeige gemeldet habe? 

soweit ich weiss ist das von meinem pc aus nicht geschehen... ich habe wohl schon mal neugierig 'rumgesurft, aber keine adresse irgendwo hinterlassen. 

bin total verunsichert, denn seit anfang des monats bekomme ich laufend diese mails.


----------



## Ianko (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

bei mir war es eine kim 

danke 




> Hi, mein Name ist Kim, bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Venezuela.
> 
> Du hast Interesse auf ein erotisches Abenteuer oder auf eine längerfristige erotische Beziehung? Du möchtest einfach mal wieder ein paar erotische Stunden  ohne Verpflichtungen und natürlich real erleben? Trotzdem legst Du Wert auf  Niveau und natürlich auf Diskretion? Ja?
> Dann liegen wir auf einer Wellenlänge.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Auf ein Neues:


> Kelly <[email protected]
> 
> 
> Hallo, ich bin die Carina, bin 31 Jahre alt und zur Zeit noch in einer Beziehung.
> ...


----------



## hundefuehrer (5 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Diese Abzocke wird langsam lästig. Ich habe folgenden Text als Antwort an die darunter stehende E-Mail Adresse "[...]@ymail.com" geschrieben:

VERGISS DIE ANBZOCKE! E-MAIL ADRESSE WIRD GESPERRT UND AN POLIZEI UND SPERRREGISTER WEITERGELEITET! BEI WEITERER BELÄSTIGUNG [...] 
IST DAS JETZT ENDLICH KLAR ??? 


"[...]@ymail.com"  (AbzockerBiene) schrieb folgendes:

Hi 

Danke für deine Antwort auf meine Anzeige. 
Ich dachte nicht das ich soviele Zuschriften bekomme, daher hat das auch in 
wenig gedauert das ich dir antworten konnte. 

Zuerst einmal zu mir. 
Ich bin die Patricia, bin 32 Jahre alt und lebe in einer Beziehung. 
Leider ist in meiner Partnerschaft schon lange die Luft raus. Daher bin ich 
auf der Suche nach einer diskreten Affaire. 
Ich suche keine Verpflichtungen sondern jemand der ein paar mal die Woche ein paar zärtliche Stunden mit mir verbringen möchte. 
Ich mag alles was uns beiden gefällt. Was ich nicht mag sind NS Spiele und 
alles was mit Schmerzen zu tun hat. Ich möchte es einfach nur mit dir 
geniessen können. 
Ein Hauch von Romantik sollte dabei sein. 
Fühlst Du dich angesprochen? Dann würde ich mich freuen von dir zu hören. 
Vielleicht könntest Du dich bei mir per sms melden da mein Mann meine 
E-Mails manchmal liest und ich keinen Ärger möchte. Schreib mir einfach an mein Postfach eine sms an 61666 mit Sky Patricia Dort kannst du dir ein Bild von mir und meine Kontaktdaten abrufen. Oder mir auch gerne eine Nachricht 
hinterlassen. Das kostet dich 1.99 für die sms aber ich glaube das es dir das 
wert ist da du sicher auf diskretion genauso viel wert legst wie ich. 

Dann hoffe ich bald von dir zu hören. 

Liebe Grüsse und einen heissen Kuss für dich 

Patricia

_[Ausdrücke und Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hallo,
heute heisst Sie Beate und idt 35 Jahre alt und hat ein schönes Foto mitgeschickt
mfg
Dieter
PS Tel.0176/88885604


----------



## Fidul (10 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*



hundefuehrer schrieb:


> Diese Abzocke wird langsam lästig. Ich habe folgenden Text als Antwort an die darunter stehende E-Mail Adresse "[...]@ymail.com" geschrieben:


Das bringt doch nichts. Wende dich wegen des 61666-Spams besser an unsere liiiebe BNetzA: Bundesnetzagentur | Kontakt


----------



## Unregistriert (13 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hallo Leute habe auch eine Mail mit der Tel. Nr bekommen von [email protected]




> "Hallo mein kleiner Betthase
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine liebe Mail die du mir vor einigen Tagen geschickt hast und wie versprochen antworte ich dir auch
> Ich bin ein kleines Betthäschen und suche für eine erotische Beziehung und einen heissen Flirt einen diskreten Ihn der es mal mit etwas Dirty Talk versuchen möchte.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hab auch eine von einem gewissen Daniel der so tut als würde man ihn kennen! 

0172336484379


----------



## Unregistriert (18 März 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Diese nummer hat mir auch soeben eine sms geschickt und mir zum Geburtstag gratuliert man man man das wird ja immer schlimmer mit diesem scheiss spam!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*



> Ein ganz liebes hallo an dich.
> 
> Erst einmal ein liebes dankeschön für deine Antwort auf mein Inserat.
> Ich bin ein heisses Mäuschen und suche, wie schon in meiner Anzeige beschrieben, eine heisse erotische Affäre. Ich suche keine Beziehung oder irgendwelche Verpflichtungen.
> ...


 
_____war heute in meinem Emailpostfach: Abenderadresse: [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (16 April 2009)

*AW: Neue Handynummer wo abgezockt wird!!!*

Hab jetzt sogar in der Zeitung die Nummer (bei Rubrik "STELLEN"), welche mit 0176-8888 anfängt gesehen (0176-88884084) ...ich glaube es geht nur um die ersten 8888 (weil damit machen die auch im Spätfernsehen doch werbung (soweit ich mich erinnern kann...) so heißt doch dort "nummer für das handy, NUR für handy..." 
Sowas sollte man echt verbieten... die ändern jetzt alle 0190 nummern - lassen aber irgendwelche Leute mit Handies abzocken!!!! Wo guckt bloß der Staat hin???


----------

